# Look at this Beautiful Little Guy...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I sure hope he finds a home soon - he is just adorable.

Milo

Linda


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: He is just too cute!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

He will go quickly... :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one cute puppy! I hope he finds a great home. When I see these little guys like that I just want to go get them!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

he is just precious. And adopted. Duh..that didn't take too long


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute little guy! He looks like he needs someone to love him and take care of him and his coat. I hope his new family gives him lots of love.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little boy. I'm glad he was adopted and will get all the love and happiness he deserves.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

He's adorable! :wub: :wub: It says he's adopted!!! :aktion033:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That sure was fast - he was just listed yesterday. I hope he has a WONDERFUL new family.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

One look at baby Milo's face and I knew he would go to a good home quickly. Wish I lived on a big ranch with lot's of $$$. I would have a house full.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww he looks like a male version of Bella .. awww ..

Thank God he is adopted or else ......... no I am not even going to think about it ... :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

With a face like that, I'm surprised he even made it onto Petfinder!!! I would have snatched up that cutie pie myself.... :wub: I hope he's found the perfect home.


----------

